
The Long Linguistic Journey to ‘Dagnabbit’ - Erlangolem
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-does-dagnabbit-mean
======
pimlottc
Wikitionary has interesting entries for the Proto-Indo-European roots for
bear[0] and wolf[1]:

0: [https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-
Eur...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-
European/h%E2%82%82%C5%95%CC%A5t%E1%B8%B1os)

1: [https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-
Eur...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Reconstruction:Proto-Indo-
European/w%C4%BA%CC%A5k%CA%B7os)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Dagnabbit! I just went down the rabbit hole and read all of that.

